# Daily Mail



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Not exactly a news paper article but I couldn't resist sharing this one


----------



## peacelily (Feb 24, 2006)

Absolutely brilliant


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

fantastic


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

my favourite bit is 

'We're aware this video won't mean an awful lot if you've never heard of The Daily Mail, but on the plus side, you've never heard of The Daily Mail.'


----------



## LiziBee (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!!


----------



## Danni (Aug 25, 2004)

Its got to be true cos its the DailyyyyyMail


----------



## Birchie (Feb 6, 2007)

Just like a McDonald's..... I'M LOVIN IT!!!

Hee, hee!! x


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

brilliant.  So hate them. The Mail were really nasty about the ladies outfits at Aintree this week going on about orange skin and garish outfits. they were really going for them probably cause aintree is near liverpool  and how dare these people  go to the races. All of the photos I saw showed people making an effort to dress up and enjoying themselves. I felt that they wouldnt report about the epsom derby in the same classist way.


----------



## poodlelover (Sep 3, 2009)

Excellent    

Just wondering to send it to my in laws who are Daily Mail readers.... 

PL x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

HILARIOUS!!! 

  Thank you


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Very funny, love it!!!


----------



## tholeon (Jun 25, 2007)

brilliant xx


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Can someone explain the general content of this article as I dont have access to U Tube and can't read this but I'm dying to know whats in it!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

it is a song about the daily mail, with pictures, kind of have to watch it, maybe email the link to a friend who has utube and watch there?


----------



## Fran74 (May 4, 2009)

Bloomin Brilliant. That made I laff, I tell ya. Cheeeeeuuuurzzz Dippygirl.


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

jellybaba said:


> Can someone explain the general content of this article as I dont have access to U Tube and can't read this but I'm dying to know whats in it!


Can you view it via FF (below)? :






I showed this to some friends of mine (not IF related) and they thought it was bloddy hilarious!

C~x


----------



## Blu (Jul 28, 2005)

Love it - thank you!


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks brilliant! xxx


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

That has absolutely made my day, thank you!


----------

